# Lake Erie fishing line question



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a question . we was using braid to troll on lake Erie for walleyes. We talked to someone and was told to switch to 10lb mono and to use boards and weights but we can't use Dipseys with that lb line. What would a great all around lb mono to use on lake Erie to troll for walleyes on lake Erie with using inline boards, in line weights, tadpoles and Dipseys with ? Thanks for any help


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you do want braid for running dipsy's but you can use mono for fishing boards and inline weights. you need the braid to get the dipsy to trip. 30# is what I think most guys are using on there dipsy set ups. and the braid can still be used for boards. just use a 20# fluro leader.
sherman


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

Are you saying use the #20 leader for the harness and say for spoons and cranks stuff like that? Its usually just me and my wife that go and we only have and use 4 rods


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use 20# seaguar leaders on all my divers for spoons and harnesses. with fluro you can get away with the 20# leader. I just use divers for fishing, I haven't ever used boards. but I went out on a charter that run boards and he used braid for his main line to the inline weights then used a fluro leader.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want to use only one type line for all trolling applications, use 30# braid. Attach braid direct to Dipsey and inline weights. Attach a six to eight foot leader of 20# Flurocarbon to Dipsey/Inline Weight using a quality (Sampo) swivel and then a round end Duo Loc #2 snap to attach your harness, spoon or crankbait. Braid can be used with Inline boards also but you may have to double wrap the front clip to keep the braid from slipping. 
Using mono on Dipsey's is like using a rubber band due to the inheirent stretch of mono. The stretch of ten or twelve pound mono makes it very forgiving when using inline boards. Heavier pound test can be used but will alter your dive curves due to the larger diameter.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you guys very much . we use to have all braid on our poles with a fluro leader for the harnesses and for spoons and baits. We will go back to that . thank you very much again for all the help


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I was "learned" to use the mono on all my rods, unless I'm running dipseys. I have dedicated dipsey rods with 30# power pro, and then my "everyday" rods for cranks and harness with sunline 16#. I run 20# floro leaders on the dipsey rods like mentioned above with duolocks.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

10 lb maxim mono on board rods and haven't had a break off. 10 lb power pro braid on dipsey rods.


----------

